# Colin McRae 2005 Probleme mit Starforce



## Galford (1. August 2014)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde,

aus gegebenem Anlass (die Colin McRae Mobile Farce), wollte ich mal wieder Colin McRae Rally 2005 spielen.

Zuerst das Spiel installiert, dann Patch 1.1 drauf und dann noch das hier um die Kompatibilität mit einem 64Bit Windows (Windows 7 in meinem Fall) herzustellen.

Dann wollte ich das Spiel starten, und Starforce wollte installiert werden. Also PC neu gestartet, und Windows meinte dann anschließend, dass der Starfoce Treiber so alt wäre und keine gültige Signatur besäße, und dieser deshalb deaktiviert wird. 

Hab auch schon versucht Starforce zu updaten (obwohl ich denn Mist lieber nicht auf dem PC hätte) aber Win7 meldet sich wieder, wegen fehlender Signatur und dergleichen.


Kann mir jemand helfen und weiß wie man diesen dümmlichen Starforce Schutz zum Laufen bringt?

Alternativ installiere ich gerade Colin McRae Rally 04, aber da gib es leider Deutschland als Rallyland nicht.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2014)

Erweiterter Start und Signatur Prüfung abschalten.


----------



## Galford (1. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Erweiterter Start und Signatur Prüfung abschalten.



 Danke für die Antwort. Dann werde ich das evtl. bei Gelegenheit versuchen. 

 Colin McRae 04 läuft dagegen ohne Problem, ist aber noch schlechter gealtert als gedacht.


----------



## theoturtle (1. August 2014)

Oh bitte dazu um Rückmeldung, habe auch noch diverse Starforce-Spiele die ich eigentlich gerne mal spielen würde. 
Habe aber selbst immer das Problem, dass der PC nach der STarforce-installation garnicht mehr startet (BLuescreen xY - ist schon zu lange her - auf jeden FAll der Treiber). 
Bisher hatte ich damit leider nie erfolg. 

Der Versuch eine passende Starforce-Version für Win7x64 zu finden hat mich zumindest damals nicht weit gebracht.


----------



## Galford (2. August 2014)

Leider grüßt mich mein PC heute morgen mit der Systemstartreparatur. Ich denke das ist Starforce zu verdanken. Was für ein grausamer Kopierschutz. 

Dirt 1 hat auch Starforce. Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit zum laufen gebracht. Vielleicht probier ich mal wie es sich mit dem Spiel jetzt verhält, und ob die Starforceversion dort anders reagiert. Aber wieso sollte sie das, war auch schon hier und das einzige das etwas bringt ist das Entfernungstool.


----------



## Beni19 (4. August 2014)

Villeicht läuft's auf eimer VM?


----------

